# A friend asks "Is the Mini good in snow?"



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Considering its FWD, I told him it should handle relatively well in the snow if you have the proper traction tires. Anyone have first hand experience in icy, snowy conditions? This gent will be buying it for his daughter who is off to college in Colorado next year.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

The Mini sits awfully low doesn't it? I would think that would be the only issue....


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

bren said:


> The Mini sits awfully low doesn't it? I would think that would be the only issue....


Yes, well, I *did* tell him that any more than 12 " of snow might be an issue, but that is an issue with most passenger cars these days anyway! I would imagine that most public roads are plowed, so I'm sure we're talking "Compact snow and icey conditions" on the road way.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> Jesse Jame's Cooper did pretty good in the snow :dunno:


Hehe, I saw that program.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

I've been wondering this myself. I bought a set of chains for the car just in case. Alot of snow is never the problem here.. more a snow on ice scenario.

Dave


----------

